# Outdoor Q-tool storage box?



## jfoust (Jul 30, 2008)

As I was digging through the tiny little cabinet in the kitchen that the wife has allowed me to use for all my q-tools (tongs, spatulas, brushes, thermometers, spray bottles, wood chips, etc)  I got the idea to move it all outdoors. Seems like it makes sense to put it all out there where I use it, not to mention somewhere that I don't have to get on my hands and knees and dig to find stuff! 

Before I hit the workshop and build my own, does anybody know of a commercial product that would do the same thing? I'll build it if I have to, but there's a million other projects to do around the house, so I'm afraid this one would get back-burnered indefinitely! I know Suncast makes a lot of outdoor storage boxes, but I didn't see anything specifically for this...

-Jeff


----------



## grothe (Jul 30, 2008)

This is what I have and absolutely love it!

http://www.todays-gear.com/BB150.htm


----------



## mulepackin (Jul 30, 2008)

I have been thinking about one of those patios/deck storage boxes. After seeing what grothe posted, I might have to find me one of them. Where can they be purchased?


----------



## sbv32 (Jul 30, 2008)

grothe, that looks awesome.  How waterproof is it?


----------



## grothe (Jul 30, 2008)

Got mine from homedepot - think they only sell em on da web thought.
Just google "backyard gear" - alot o places sell em.


----------



## grothe (Jul 30, 2008)

Don't really know. My setup is in one of my buildings. Don't have ta worry bout rain, wind, or hot sun! Looks pretty tight thou. Take a better look at it tonight and let ya know more tomorrow. Take some pix of it too.


----------



## jfoust (Jul 30, 2008)

That thing does look awesome! I googled it and found it at walmart for $149 and $159 at Home Depot and Sears. A little too rich for my blood, I'm afraid. I see they have another non-sink model, but it's not as easy to come by, and the one place I found it wanted $165 for it, but it's out of stock.

I was wondering about waterproofness too... Looks like it's more designed to be loaded up indoors, taken out for cooking, then brought back in from what I can tell. Doesn't look like anything is really sealed, but it's nothing a small tarp couldn't help!


----------



## jfoust (Jul 30, 2008)

Also FWIW, reviews on Home Depot comment about it being smaller than they thought it would be, and one person even commented that they wish it was taller. I'm 6'2", so if people think it's short, it might be too short for me!

Also the one review on Walmart.com says: "One note, though, it's not water-tight, so rain will get in."


----------



## teeotee (Jul 30, 2008)

I hear ya on this subject. The wife has let me have one drawer in the kitchen and yes it's a bottom drawer. 

Now a few nigths ago she was looking for some kebab skewers and seh tells me MY drawer is too full!!! So now i want something outside, also watertight and enough room to store at least 4 bags of charcoal, chmineys, newspaper etc ....... and keep it dry from rain and humidity .... now that's not too much to ask is it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .


----------



## grothe (Jul 30, 2008)

Need to get yourself an old van.
Can probably get the smoker in there somewhere too!


----------



## teeotee (Jul 30, 2008)

Boy was just looking at the rubbermaid site, that stuff is not cheap. Think i'll have to get something built myself for a fraction of the cost. Although think i have the same issue as foust of having a large project list.


----------



## teeotee (Jul 30, 2008)

Jfoust, just found this on Amazon for $59.00 Says it's designed that the rain runs off!! 








http://www.amazon.com/Suncast-DB5000...Z6DQEGHB055DYA


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 30, 2008)

I use a Suncrest product and it holds all my Q tools and a few garden tools also. It doesn't take up much space and blends in pretty well. The pic is of my setup, everything rolls out to the patio edge, except the Q tool box. Left to right is my spare tank, Q tool box, propane caddy w/table top, smoker, and fridge. I'm disabled and I try to keep everything within reach.


----------



## teeotee (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice  set up you have there rich ..... especially like the outdoor fridge, very handy.  Guessing you don't get too much rain there huh?? 

I'm really thinking now of making a box/storage chest on wheels so i could at least get it under cover somewhere when we have some of our less favorable Iowa weather.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 30, 2008)

IOWA????..........bad weather?????.......BAH!!!......surely you jest.....and don't call me Shirley....


----------



## teeotee (Jul 30, 2008)

Lol ..... E-M-E .

One thing i was told when i moved here was - "If you don't like the weather then wait around a while cos it'll change soon enough"

Sorry Jfoust for a lil bit of a thread hijack 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## 13spicerub (Jul 30, 2008)

I just use a craftsman toolbox. On the top tray are my pvc gloves, spatula, tongs, temp guage, knives, basting brush/mop, and basically anything that contacts food.  on the bottom are my charcoal gloves, charcoal tongs, bbq lighter, big box of matches, roll of aluminum foil, roll of plastic wrap, box cutter, and a can of PAM Grill spray.  

Can't think of anything else i could need and its portable (for tailgating or to put in the trunk of my car for emergency needs at a friends bbq lol).

I used to have those flexible cutting boards but they are borderline disposable.


----------



## fireguy (Jul 30, 2008)

dangit, all these ideas round here always end up costing me more $ !
some nice ideas though, thanks.


----------



## jfoust (Jul 31, 2008)

Actually, I've got a large plastic craftsman toolbox that I was thinking about using as well. That might not be a bad way to go and the price is certainly right!


----------



## jerrykr (Jul 31, 2008)

This was my wife's idea. $120.00 at Lowes. I love it.







Jerry


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 22, 2008)

I was in Sears a couple weeks ago and came across this on clearance. I paid around $50.00 for it. I holds all my charcoal, chimney, chips and chunks, foil pans and foil, etc. and room left over. I comes in pieces, and gets snapped together. I don't know if it will last very well, but it keeps things together and dry at least for now. I'll see how it works over the winter.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 22, 2008)

Go to Knaak.com.  This is the ultimate box.  We use these for everything cuz the damn coons can't screw'm up.  To bad coon doesn't taste good.  It doesn't, right?????? LOL.


----------



## guvna (Sep 22, 2008)

am i missing something?


----------

